# مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة



## candy shop (9 مارس 2008)

من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ 




هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك .. 
انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك 
ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة . 


للاسف.... 
قد يخذلك الاصدقاء ولا تجد ذلك الصديق 
الذى يلازمك طواال الوقت 
قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك وقت احتياجك لهم ... 
هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير بشكل مستمر.... 
ولكن هناك من لا يتغير مهما حدث 
فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين ... 


ولكن لماذا؟؟... 
تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها لتصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك ؟؟ 
لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او قد لا تجدهم ... ؟؟ 
بينما هناك صديق يرحم .. يغفر ... ويسامح 


فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت ... 
قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة 
ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك 
وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك 
وان وجدت من يسمعك فقد لا يتغير فى الامر شيئا ... 



صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر 
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف .... 
لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب 
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه 


فيا ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر 
وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى ​


----------



## ميرنا (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

لفت نظرى اوى العنوان بتاع الموضوع ميرسى يا كاندى ​


----------



## وليم تل (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

موضوع رائع كاندى
مودتى​


----------



## twety (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



> فيا ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر
> وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى ​



موضوع رائع ياكاندى
بس فى ناس حلوة وطيبه كتيييييييييييير
وانتى منهم طبعا


----------



## enass (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

*موضوع جميل
تسلم ايديك*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



ميرنا قال:


> لفت نظرى اوى العنوان بتاع الموضوع ميرسى يا كاندى ​




ميرسى ليكى انتى يا ميرنا يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



وليم تل قال:


> موضوع رائع كاندى
> مودتى​



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



twety قال:


> موضوع رائع ياكاندى
> بس فى ناس حلوة وطيبه كتيييييييييييير
> وانتى منهم طبعا



ميرسى لزوقك يا تويتى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



enass قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> تسلم ايديك*



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

فعلا عندك حق يا كاندى 
انا ملقتش غير الهى الحبيب
هو اللى يفهمنى و يحس بيا
و يسمع كلامى اللى مبقولهوش
ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع ده
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> فعلا عندك حق يا كاندى
> انا ملقتش غير الهى الحبيب
> هو اللى يفهمنى و يحس بيا
> و يسمع كلامى اللى مبقولهوش
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (21 مايو 2008)

من يقدر دموع عينيك ومرارة قلبك؟؟؟؟؟ 



هل وجدت شخص يفهمك ويتفهم ضعفك .. 
انسان تجده عندما تحتاج اليه يشجعك 
ويقدر احاسيسك ولا تتوقع منه الخيانة . 


للاسف.... 
قد يخذلك الاصدقاء ولا تجد ذلك الصديق 
الذى يلازمك طواال الوقت 
قد يتركك احب الاصدقاء اليك وقت احتياجك لهم ... 
هذا هو طبع النفس البشرية التغير بشكل مستمر.... 
ولكن هناك من لا يتغير مهما حدث 
فلكل منا حياته وما يشغله عن الاخرين ... 


ولكن لماذا؟؟... 
تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها لتصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك ؟؟ 
لماذا تبحث عن اصدقاء قد تجدهم او قد لا تجدهم ... ؟؟ 
بينما هناك صديق يرحم .. يغفر ... ويسامح 


فهو الصديق الوحيد الذى لا يتغير حتى اذا تغيرت انت ... 
قد تشعر يوما انك لا تستطيع المقاومة 
ولا تجد من يقف بجوارك 
وقد تتحدث ولا تجد من يستمع اليك 
وان وجدت من يسمعك فقد لا يتغير فى الامر شيئا ... 



صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر 
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف .... 
لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب 
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه 


فيا ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر 
وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى 



منقول​


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

شكرا ليكى اختى الغالية على الموضوع الرائع وطبعا ما فيش احلى من صداقة يسوع المسيح ليا


----------



## وليم تل (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

حقا كاندى

صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر 
ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف .... 
لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب 
ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه 

وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

فيا ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر 
وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى 

كلام  جميييييل اووووووى يا كاندى وكل كلمه فيه حقيقيه ..ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك يا قمررر.


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

فيا ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر 
وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى 

كلام  جميييييل اووووووى يا كاندى وكل كلمه فيه حقيقيه ..ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك يا قمررر.


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليكى اختى الغالية على الموضوع الرائع وطبعا ما فيش احلى من صداقة يسوع المسيح ليا



اكيد مفيش احلى من صداقه يسوع ليا

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا كاندى
> 
> صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر
> ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



Dona Nabil قال:


> فيا ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر
> وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى
> 
> كلام  جميييييل اووووووى يا كاندى وكل كلمه فيه حقيقيه ..ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك يا قمررر.



ميرسى ليكى يا دونتى

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

صديقى فى طريقى ربى يسوع المسيح

فعلا ياكاندى موضوع اكثر من راااااااااااائع


ربنا يبيارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*




> فيا ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر





> وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى




رااااااااااااائع ياكاندى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> صديقى فى طريقى ربى يسوع المسيح
> 
> فعلا ياكاندى موضوع اكثر من راااااااااااائع
> 
> ...



ميرسى اوى يا فيبى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااائع ياكاندى
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

*الله على موضوعك الجميل دة*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *الله على موضوعك الجميل دة*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

مواضيعك يا كاندى تخلينى كل مدى احبك اكتر
ربنا يباركك يا رب


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



> صداقة الرب يسوع ليست كصداقة البشر
> ربما هناك من خانك يوما او تخلى عنك ثق ان الرب مختلف ....
> لعل كثرة ما بداخلك من مشكلات وجروح يقف عائقا بينك وبين الرب
> ولكنه لن يتركك بل سيأتى اليك متخطيا كل العوائق والحدود التى تفصلك عنه


 
حقا ما اعظم حبك لي يا الهي الحنون
بالرغم من جحود وقسوة قلوبنا 
الا انك دائما قريب منك ولا تتركنا بل وتاتي الينا
وتقضي علي كل الحدود اللي بينا
فانت ربي وانا ابنك الغالي
اشكرك يا الهي

ميرسي يا مشرفتنا الجميله علي موضوعك الرائع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> مواضيعك يا كاندى تخلينى كل مدى احبك اكتر
> ربنا يباركك يا رب



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> حقا ما اعظم حبك لي يا الهي الحنون
> بالرغم من جحود وقسوة قلوبنا
> الا انك دائما قريب منك ولا تتركنا بل وتاتي الينا
> وتقضي علي كل الحدود اللي بينا
> ...



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

على كلامك الجميل وتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مينا 188 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

*ولكن لماذا؟؟... 
تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها لتصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك ؟؟ 
ليست تحاصرك فقط بل من اممكن ان تقتلك وتودى بحياتك 
(وممكن  السور العالى ده ينهار عليك ويموتك )
شكرررررررررررررررا كاندى *


----------



## ميروو رمزي (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

*بجد يا مشرفتنا موضوع رائع*

*ودي حاجة مش غريبة عليكي *

*ربنا معاكي و يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*




> فيا ايها الرب يسوع يا من بكيت على لعازر
> وذرفت دموع الحزن والشفقة عليه اقبل دموع مرارتى​



أميييييييين يارب

شكرا يا كاندى بجد موضوع رائع


----------



## جيلان (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر
ودايما تفيدينا بمواضيعك الحلوة*


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



مينا 188 قال:


> *ولكن لماذا؟؟...
> تظل حبيس احزانك ومعاناتك وتدعها لتصبح اسوار عالية تحاصرك ؟؟
> ليست تحاصرك فقط بل من اممكن ان تقتلك وتودى بحياتك
> (وممكن  السور العالى ده ينهار عليك ويموتك )
> شكرررررررررررررررا كاندى *



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا مينا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



ميروو رمزي قال:


> *بجد يا مشرفتنا موضوع رائع*
> 
> *ودي حاجة مش غريبة عليكي *
> 
> *ربنا معاكي و يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى لزوقك ولمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



marmar_maroo قال:


> أميييييييين يارب
> 
> شكرا يا كاندى بجد موضوع رائع



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مين يحس بيك ومين تكلمة ومين دمعة عنيك ممكن تالمة*



جيلان قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع حبيبتى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر
> ودايما تفيدينا بمواضيعك الحلوة*



ميرسى لتشجيعك يا جيلان

ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى​


----------

